# Sick chick.



## Volodymyr (May 12, 2020)

Hi, please help! I bought 5 chicks (brown chickens) now they are about 18 days old. one chick stopped partially walking about 6 days ago. She eats great, but once she is full, she stands still, puffs and sometimes lays on her side, stretches her legs and breathes heavily. shorty after she feels better, walks around. today she fell on her side again and looked like she had convulsions. Two hours later the convulsion passed and she ate well but didn't walk much


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are you feeding them? If it's chick starter is it fresh? Check the date stamp on the bag. 

We might need a short video showing the behavior for us to understand what happens to the peep.


----------



## Volodymyr (May 12, 2020)

We feet them hard-boiled egg with raw oatmeal, quinoa and millet, and bottled water. It happens only to one chick out of 5


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What the heck, that isn't a balanced diet for a growing animal. They need to be on chick feed that has all of the minerals and vitamins that their growing bodies need. 

Doesn't matter if it's one. It's a sign that something is not balanced and that chick is letting you know. Why do you think my first question was about the feed?


----------



## Tiff (May 12, 2020)

I’ve never heard of anyone feeding chicks hard boiled eggs, I don’t think it’s such a great idea. They can eat some sort of big objects- like miller and quinoa, but maybe not necessary. The egg may be messing with her intestines (
An easy chick starter to make is by sticking some oats from oatmeal (regular) in a blender. It’s not all that high in protein, but with some water that’ll ride through them nicely.
If you want more protein I’d blend up chicken food to a power. You can get koi fish food to blend, but I find it’s much tougher.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, Tiff, just like human babies and puppies and kittens, they need a diet that is formulated specifically for their growing bodies. Nothing you listed has all of the minerals and vitamins they need.

The description of the bird's actions led me to immediately to ask about the feed because the problem sounds neuro, that's what happens when there's a lack of the proper nutrients.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And too much protein causes issues with over development of muscles that causes bone issues.


----------



## Tiff (May 12, 2020)

robin416 said:


> No, Tiff, just like human babies and puppies and kittens, they need a diet that is formulated specifically for their growing bodies. Nothing you listed has all of the minerals and vitamins they need.
> 
> The description of the bird's actions led me to immediately to ask about the feed because the problem sounds neuro, that's what happens when there's a lack of the proper nutrients.


Lol I'm sorry, I've got a lot to learn. Disregard my comment OP!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hang around, we can teach you a thing or two. Many of us have been raising chickens for a long time.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

There is nothing wrong with the things being fed here to these chicks EXCEPT that they are TREATS  these babies need chick starter feed so that they get the balanced nutrients to grow properly.

Please look into getting them some proper chick starter feed from the feed store. 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Volodymyr (May 12, 2020)

Tha


robin416 said:


> What the heck, that isn't a balanced diet for a growing animal. They need to be on chick feed that has all of the minerals and vitamins that their growing bodies need.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's one. It's a sign that something is not balanced and that chick is letting you know. Why do you think my first question was about the feed?


Hi. thank you. I changed the diet and Chick is good ,thank you again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Please, if you have questions, ask. There's a lot of experience and knowledge here. It hurts us when one of them suffers because their human didn't ask first. And every single person here is willing to help where they can. 

There are basics that chickens need, fresh water, fresh chicken feed and enough space. It really is as simple as that. Of course there are other issues down the line that need to be dealt with but the three things I listed are the building blocks for a happy healthy flock.


----------



## HenMamma (Jun 7, 2020)

Hope your chick is better!


----------

